# New Knife Skills Video and Playlist



## JBroida (Feb 14, 2017)

I've had some people asking me to make videos on how to use Japanese knives, so I finally did a quick one this afternoon:

[video=youtube;6c4RD5E4vcs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c4RD5E4vcs&list=PLDgLV2bW_MlCtt2LOAYJ5fhw5N7eakBYx&index=1[/video]

I also put together a playlist with a bunch of videos i've found around the web that display good technique. Here's a link to the playlist here:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDgLV2bW_MlCtt2LOAYJ5fhw5N7eakBYx

Hope you guys find this helpful.

-Jon


----------



## XooMG (Feb 14, 2017)

Hot diggity damn, THAT'S how you do it! I was chipping the crap out of my knives and eventually just opted to lock my knife in a vise and push the food across it like wood in a bandsaw. Now I think I can go back to holding the knife in my hand. Thanks Jon!


----------



## larrybard (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you. Helpful (to some of us).


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 14, 2017)

Absolutely awesome collection. Especially those hard-to-find technique movies with Japanese titles. Great way to bring them all together and into the light! Thanks for taking the effort.


----------



## valgard (Feb 14, 2017)

Very nice playlist Jon.


----------



## stollio (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for collecting all of those links Jon!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 15, 2017)

Oh No! I'll never leave YouTube now. :bigeek:


----------



## guari (Feb 15, 2017)

I spent one hour hooked watching vids.

Great stuff Jon, thanks!


----------



## daveb (Feb 15, 2017)

I was recently asked about Deba, their use and sharpening. I looked for your vid on San Oroshi of a Tai shaped fish (Snapper?) from your previous playlist. Could not find it. A weakness shared (IMO) by many of the tutorial type videos is there is no explanation for the content. Remember yours as explaining what you did and why during presentation. Would certainly think it deserves a place in this playlist.


----------



## TurboScooter (Feb 15, 2017)

daveb said:


> I was recently asked about Deba, their use and sharpening. I looked for your vid on San Oroshi of a Tai shaped fish (Snapper?) from your previous playlist. Could not find it. A weakness shared (IMO) by many of the tutorial type videos is there is no explanation for the content. Remember yours as explaining what you did and why during presentation. Would certainly think it deserves a place in this playlist.



[video=youtube;icOlud_bZik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icOlud_bZik[/video]
[video=youtube;ZsuAmTq9WAw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsuAmTq9WAw[/video]
[video=youtube;qp0kmLKkLCQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp0kmLKkLCQ[/video]


----------



## larrybard (Feb 15, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken, in the third fish cleaning video the chef is not using a sasara brush, but rather a toothbrush.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 15, 2017)

yeah... i use a toothbrush often myself


----------



## daveb (Feb 15, 2017)

That would be the ones. I use a toothbrush as well. But not a current toothbrush.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 15, 2017)

Raise your hand if you just learned not to say "yew-soo-buh"


----------



## chinacats (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks Jon. What's the k-tip you're using in the demo?


----------



## bkultra (Feb 15, 2017)

chinacats said:


> Thanks Jon. What's the k-tip you're using in the demo?



Looks like Gesshin Kagekiyo


----------



## chinacats (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks bk!


----------

